# Petition to ban Dihydrogen monoxide



## Andrew Green (Feb 25, 2007)

[yt]yi3erdgVVTw[/yt]


----------



## Kacey (Feb 25, 2007)

For more information on dihydrogen monoxide, go to the organization's website.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 25, 2007)

i heard about this on another forum recently, and seeing the video makes it 100 times better. 

I cant believe how readily some sheeple will accept that somthing theyve never heard of should be banned. 

personally i think the word "banned" when used by a stranger with a clipboard, should at very least make you wonder what this particular fruitcake's agenda includes. When someone approaches you saying that because they dont like somthing the government needs to forbid it, run away! 
i think we should start a petition to ban petitions.

and i didnt notice a single person ask if there were any positive attributes to this evil chemical. Makes me a little bit ill to know that i am of the same species as them.


but funny video!!!! sorry bout the brief rant


----------



## crushing (Feb 25, 2007)

Along with banning a major component of acid rain, why not also end the injustice of women's suffrage? Be passionate, be a joiner!

[yt]-uPcthZL2RE[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, my employer uses Dihydrogen Monoxide in our manufacturing process.  

Well, sure we let a bit get out in to the environment every now and again but c'mon.  Is it really that big of a deal?

Dihydrogen Monoxide usually doesn't kill you...even though the internet says otherwise.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 25, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Dihydrogen Monoxide usually doesn't kill you...even though the internet says otherwise.


 
Just be sure not to handle it in it's dehydrated form.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 25, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Just be sure not to handle it in it's dehydrated form.


Not to mention it can cause severe burns in its gaseous form.


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 25, 2007)

..although I enjoy some in my tea, in its solid form.


----------



## Carol (Feb 25, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> ..although I enjoy some in my tea, in its solid form.


 
Oh wow!  How does it taste?


----------



## grydth (Feb 25, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hey, my employer uses Dihydrogen Monoxide in our manufacturing process.
> 
> Well, sure we let a bit get out in to the environment every now and again but c'mon.  Is it really that big of a deal?
> 
> Dihydrogen Monoxide usually doesn't kill you...even though the internet says otherwise.




Here Al Snore is poised to win an Oscar for alerting us to the dangers of Global Bedwetting, and you shamelessly work for an employer who does.... this. Thanks for spoiling the world for my children... <sob>   I can't go on..... I'm going back to the Firearms section before I'm overcome by emotion.......


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 25, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh wow! How does it taste?


That's the danger of this silent killer - it's colorless, odorless, tasteless - you could die before you knew what hit you.



Carol Kaur said:


> Dihydrogen Monoxide usually doesn't kill you...even though the internet says otherwise.


NOT TRUE!!!!!  Dihydrogen Monoxide is so deadly that if all of it were COMPLETELY REMOVED from our planet except for THREE DROPS, it is estimated that all life would cease within two weeks!!


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 25, 2007)

Dihydrogen monoxide makes baby Jesus cry.


----------



## Amazon (Feb 25, 2007)

I love this clip.  I'm glad someone posted it.  I've seen most of the P&T BS episodes, but this has always been an all time favorite.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 25, 2007)

Amazon said:


> I love this clip.  I'm glad someone posted it.  I've seen most of the P&T BS episodes, but this has always been an all time favorite.



I've seen them all, one of my favorite shows right now


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw that episode. Pretty funny!


----------

